# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  16 Jaar en kapot

## kimmie101996

ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar.
ik ben sinds een dik half jaar echt moe! 
lichaamenlijk en geestelijk. 
dan heb ik wel dit en dan dat. als ik dan zover ben om mijn conditie weer opte bouwen val ik weer en loop ik op krukken. zo is er elke keer wel weer wat.

ik loop al een teid bij het ziekenhuis voor veel klachten waar ze geen oorzaak van weten. en ja daar word ik ook moe van
ik heb gewoon geen kracht meer. na een keer de trap op lopen ben ik al uitgeput.

en kom op ik ben 16 jaar! ik heb nog een heel leven voor mij. maar soms denk ik hoe ga ik dit volhouden?
ik heb hierdoor weinig echte vrienden omdat ik gewoon te moe ben om naar ze toe te gaan, of om uit te gaan of te sporten.
voor mij is het school en dan kapot op de bank.
ik praat wel met een psygoloog maar ik heb niet het gevoel dat dit mij echt helpt.

kan iemand mij helpen. 
gewoon praten vind ik al fijn!

----------


## christel1

Kimmie, 
Kan je je bloed eens laten prikken door een "endocrinoloog" die je test op immuumziektes want volgens mij loopt er iets verkeerd in je hormoonhuishouding. 
Ik kan natuurlijk aan je gegevens niet zien of je in België of in Nederland woont, je mag me altijd een privé bericht sturen en ik zal proberen om op je vragen een antwoord te geven, ik heb ook een FB account, ja ja ook al ben ik al een ouwe doos, ik blijf hyp hoor, misschien kan ik je daar ook wat info geven ? 
Je schildklier zou eens moeten getest worden, ook je bloedwaarden of er geen infecties inzitten zoals klierkoorts, herpes en andere zaken die je vermoeidheid zouden kunnen verklaren want het is niet leuk te noemen wanneer je nog zo jong bent en zou moeten kunnen profiteren van je jeugd dat je na een schooldag uitgeput op de bank ligt en natuurlijk heeft je lichamelijke vermoeidheid een impact op je geestelijke gesteldheid en niet zoals sommige dokters denken het omgekeerde. 
Stel me maar vragen, ik zal echt proberen om je zo goed mogelijk te helpen daarvoor zijn we hier wel he ??? En er zijn geen domme vragen, enkel domme antwoorden hoor...

----------


## sietske763

kimmie ik wens je heel veel sterkte en dat je wat kan met het antwoord van christel1, chris ik kan altijd aan jouw antwoorden merken dat je een echte goeie mama was/bent!
zo empatisch naar tieners!

----------


## kimmie101996

eerst wil ik zeggen Heel erg bedankt!!

ik woon in nederland en ja ik heb ook fb account!

ik heb 3 week geleden ook in het ziekenhuis gelegen met buikpijn en misselijkheid, dat is nog steeds niet over en dat zijn ze nu eerst aan het uitzoeken.
ik heb al veel bloed testen gehad maar ik weet van de helft niet waarvoor ik geprikt ben. ik weet wel dat ik geen vijver heb.
volgende week frijdag moet ik daar het UMCG in Groningen voor meer onderzoeken, ik sal daar ook zeker mijn vermoeidheid aan duiden!

het is gewoon voor mij lastig, 
nu heb ik vandaag mijn laatste lesdag gehad, frijdag hebben we groot feest en gala tot de ochtend, en ik ben gewoon bang dat ik het niet volhoud, maar iedereen gaat en ik wil het ook niet missen!
en dan heb ik examen. en door die vermoeidheid kan ik minder goed leren en me echt slecht consentreren. dus dat komt er ook nog eens bij.

maar ik ben nu al lang blij dat er mensen zijn die luisteren en mee denken. 
ik zal dan daar ook wel even vragen of ik op die dingen getest kan worden.

bedankt!!

----------


## christel1

Graag gedaan hoor... ik ben een mama van 2 twintigers en surrogaat mama van 3 tieners van jouw leeftijd... dus ja ik weet wel wat er speelt bij twintigers en tieners... dank u Sietske voor het mooie compliment... en hoe weet je dat iedereen me Chris noemt eigenlijk ? Is dat je gevoel ??? waarschijnlijk wel zeker ? Hoe goed kan je iemand al leren kennen enkel via een forum en FB ?

----------


## christel1

En Kimmie schakel morgen een rustdag in, kan je vrijdag lekker feesten als de beesten en zaterdag dan terug rustdag he, zoiets mag je zeker niet missen hoor... ;

----------


## kimmie101996

gelukkig ben ik morgen lekker frij en ga ik dat zeker doen!!

 :Big Grin:  thnx

----------


## christel1

Kimmie, mijn fb pagina is gewoon Christel Smet, zo'n ouwe blonde doos dus... als je graag wilt chatten voeg me maar toe maar maak wel eventjes duidelijk wie je bent want als je een nickname hebt en ik weet niet wie iemand is dan weiger ik he ???? Denk wel dat je een schatje bent hoor, moedergevoel zeker ?

----------


## kimmie101996

haha,
dat is lief!

ik heb je verzoek gestuurd! 
kim van der wal

----------


## christel1

Is aanvaard hoor.... we hebben elkaar al gesproken op FB, was leuk....

----------


## kimmie101996

ja het was inderdaad even gezzelig!

----------


## sietske763

> Graag gedaan hoor... ik ben een mama van 2 twintigers en surrogaat mama van 3 tieners van jouw leeftijd... dus ja ik weet wel wat er speelt bij twintigers en tieners... dank u Sietske voor het mooie compliment... en hoe weet je dat iedereen me Chris noemt eigenlijk ? Is dat je gevoel ??? waarschijnlijk wel zeker ? Hoe goed kan je iemand al leren kennen enkel via een forum en FB ?


tja..........soms is er een soort klik en dan ben je gewoon Chris.....toch? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@kimmie,
veel plezier met feesten vrijdag, tot vroeg in de morgen!
daarna gewoon een day after gevoel, niet echt lekker, maar je hebt het ws wel heel leuk gehad en dan is zo,n dag het plezier wel waard!

----------


## kimmie101996

Ja ik ga er een keer helemaal voor!! 
en ja morgen oftewel de hele vakantie bijkomen, maar ja dat zou het wel waard moeten wesen!!
bedankt!!

----------


## christel1

Kimmeke doet dat goed hé vanavond, have the fun of your life xxx

----------


## kimmie101996

haha ja ik ga helemaal uit mijn dak:P
het feest op het plein heb ik net gehad, ben nu wel al heel moe maar ik ga vanavond eerst even lekker met vriendinnen wat gek doen dan kom ik al gou weer aan wat energie!!
deze avond laat ik door niemand verpesten!

----------


## christel1

groot gelijk hoor, veel plezier deze avond

----------


## kimmie101996

zo vanacht 2,5 uurtje gelsapen als het niet minder is:P
ik ben nu echt kapot!!
maar het was het WAARD, echt een super avond/nacht gehad! we waren pas om hlaf 5 thuis, en ja dan kan je nog niet gelijk slapen dus nu lekker bijkomen.

----------


## sietske763

nou maar lekker even bijkomen vandaag, desnoods ga je vanmiddag nog even pitten, want je moet weer energie opbouwen, want koninginnenacht/dag komt eraan....
en dat is ook flink feesten,
hoop voor je dat je dat kan doen!
dag lieve meid, groeten van een oude taart die nu ook ff gaat bijslapen!!

----------


## kimmie101996

haha ja ik kijk even wat ik dan ga doen!
weltrusten :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ouwe taarten hier???????????????? hahahaha...maar die smaken ook nog goed hoor?  :Big Grin: 
Hallootjes Sietske, en Christel, leuke mama's die hip zijn!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoi Kimmie101996, ik lees net je verhaal over de vermoeidheid etc.....laat de artsen maar zoeken, ik hoop dat het allemaal weer goed komt...je hebt lekker gefeest lees ik, dus nu is het tijd om uit te rusten en de oogjes dicht te doen en je schoonheidsslaap te houden...daarna komt er waarschijnlijk wat energie vrij en dan kun je altijd nog op MediCity wat schrijven en dan ben je weer wat opgebeurd misschien? hele fijn dag gewenst....
veel plezier met Koninginnedag..... :Wink:  je hebt dus geen ziekte van Pheiffer, dat kun je dus wegstrepen...de schildklier kan vermoeidheid veroorzaken....een tekenbeet kan enorme vermoeidheid veroorzaken....daar kunnen ze volgens mij bloed op testen...en zo zal er nog meer zijn maar wij zijn geen artsen maar meedenken en helpen voelt prettig!!!!
hey Kimmie, hou je haaks...sterkte met alles.....de vrouwen hierboven zijn " Toppers ", dat zijn de helpers....dagggggggggggg
Groetjes van Elisabeth....

----------


## kimmie101996

ja ik moet frijdag naar het UMCG in groningen voor mijn buikklachten en fybromialgie, ik ga daar ook al deze dingen naar voren brengen en als ze er dan nog niet uitkomen bel ik wel weer gewoon naar mijn kinderarts.
ja ik heb lekker gefeest maar ik ben nu ook echt kapot, gelukkig heb ik vakantie en kan ik lekker uitrusten en me klaar maken voor mijn examens.
ziekte van lyme (tekenbeet) heb ik niet, voor de zekerheid heb ik daar een kuur voor gehad maar dat heeft niets geholpen.
het is gewoon afwachten(wat ik niet kan)
heel erg bedankt iedereen!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

oke Kimmie....lekker rustig aan doen de komende dagen tijdens je vakantie....
paar leuke dingen doen, uitrusten, beetje studeren, etc.... :Big Grin: 
wel goed dat je een kuur hebt gehad voor Lyme, je sluit "weer" wat uit, de dokters weten het nog niet, maar dat komt misschien nog....
wachten is ellendig maar dat kennen we allemaal....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  niet "fijn" 

Gezellige Koninginnedag....ik heb de vlag net buiten gehangen met wimpel en al.... :Wink: 
Groetjessssssssssssssss

----------


## kimmie101996

ja inderdaad. maar nu werd ik net wakker met minder bericht. mijn moeder is gister avond laat nog naar het ziekenhuis en moest daar blijven, dus koninginnedag bij haar in het ziekenhuis..
we moeten er zelf het beste van maken!

----------


## christel1

Kimmie, je hebt buikklachten ? Heb je last van een "lekkende darm" ? Schrijf dat maar eens op je lijstje want een lekkende darm kan een trigger zijn, een uitlokker voor FM en chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom dus zeker vragen dat ze je daar op testen.. je kan ook glutenintolerantie hebben waardoor je geen gluten verteert en dit kan echt een oorzaak zijn van veel van je problemen en als je paps het niet gelooft, laat hem dan maar eens contact opnemen met mij hoor.... ik zal hem eens aan zijn oren trekken en zeggen dat het zeker niet tussen "jouw oren" zit... maar dat er wel een lichamelijke oorzaak is voor al jouw problemen, dikke knuffel nog en ook 1 aan je mama...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Kimmie, sterkte voor je mam!!!  :Embarrassment:  dat is akelig dat ze zomaar weg moet naar het ziekenhuis, maar dan is er ook iets aan de hand...ik hoop dat ze er achter komen wat ze heeft en goed geholpen kan worden...veel sterkte nogmaals!!!!

Hey misschien heb je toch nog even van de Koninningedag kunnen proeven  :Big Grin: 
goede dag gewenst en hou vol meid....toi toi toi 
Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## kimmie101996

haii
mijn mama is al weer thuis gelukkig. maar ze is nu nog niet zo fit en dus niet zo gezzelig:P
maarja daar kan zij ook niets aan doen.

wij hebben het met konninginedag het thuis wat gezzelig gemaakt met lekker eten enzo, me stiefvader had geen zin om naar het centrum te gaan...

groetjes

----------

